
Build cross-platform mobile apps with nothing but JSON markup - programd
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/how-to-build-cross-platform-mobile-apps-using-nothing-more-than-a-json-markup-f493abec1873#.2ubr8y1a3
======
progman
Congrats! I discovered jasonette by coincidence. There's so much stuff to
read. At first glance, it's amazing that it is possible to create a native
mobile app with pure JSON.

This could also be perfectly suitable for a Lisp/JSON code generator due to
the s-expressions. The code would even be more compact.

